# Christmas Quiz - First Question



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I only found out this bit of information today, and it seemed timely.

QUESTION - Why is the E61 group named E61?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

QUESTION TWO -

What is the connection between a common coffee processing practice and the task of a medieval witchhunter?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Answer to Q1 is the year 1961 when the E61 was introduced


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

...and the 'E' stands for eclipse - because there was a total solar eclipse in Italy in that year!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

ooh, didn`t know that bit Vintage


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

and Answer 2 would be immersion in water - of coffee beans (washed) and suspected witches (dunking) - in both cases, floating is taken as a bad sign...


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

RolandG said:


> and Answer 2 would be immersion in water - of coffee beans (washed) and suspected witches (dunking) - in both cases, floating is taken as a bad sign...


 Correct again!

Anyone else want to set a couple of questions?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

QUESTION THREE:-

What was the name of the shop that Hasbean hero Steve first discovered the joys of coffee?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

QUESTION FOUR:-

Which vendor won the British Street Food Award for Best Hot Drink this year?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

BanishInstant said:


> QUESTION THREE:-
> 
> What was the name of the shop that Hasbean hero Steve first discovered the joys of coffee?


Snapes in Wolverhampton?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's another one:

Who were Bev and Bon, and what were their contribution to the history of coffee drinking in the UK?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Snapes is correct.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

BanishInstant said:


> QUESTION FOUR:-
> 
> Which vendor won the British Street Food Award for Best Hot Drink this year?


Without Googling it, is it they guy with coffee cart in Church Street off the Edgware Road?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes - Indie Coffee

http://www.squaremileblog.com/2010/10/18/congratulations-to-indie-coffee/


----------

